# WTB Garlic



## KsSunflower (Jul 12, 2015)

I am looking for garlic to eat and to plamt. I am in eastern Ks, so will want varities that will grow well here.


----------



## ssmeester (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi,

We grow garlic Inchelium Red and California Early here in south central Virginia if you're interested. How much do you need?

Blessings,
Sandy


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I posted this last week

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/barter-board/542055-elephant-garlic.html


----------



## KsSunflower (Jul 12, 2015)

Seester, I don't need a lot. I want to plant a few different varieties to see what will grow here. Zone 5, hot summers, cold winters, high humidity, windy. 
I will send you a pm. Hopefully, internet is a real challenge.


----------



## KsSunflower (Jul 12, 2015)

Randy, I will check your post.


----------

